
Show HN: AlgoExpert: 60 Video Explanations of Popular Coding Interview Questions - cmihailescu
https://www.algoexpert.io/product?src=shn
======
Brainhammer
The videos are sadly only in one language. But the solutions are in several.
The site is terrible for people with color contrast issues.

------
Brainhammer
Website is a lawsuit waiting to happen. No closed captions for example.

------
gmiller123456
FYI: This requires you to pay for access.

~~~
charlieegan3
There are some that are labeled as FREE on this page:
[https://www.algoexpert.io/questions](https://www.algoexpert.io/questions)

